# Veganism?



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm slowly attempting to go vegan (to see what it's like). Are there any other Hashi vegans here? I understand that now I cannot have tofu (soy) and to not eat a lot of vegetables. No gluten. Salt. et c.

If there are, can you guys suggest me some delicious nummies for me to consume without having to feel like I'm dying? Haha.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Those vegetables can be eaten cooked. Raw is the issue and then it would have to be tons and tons and tons eaten raw before effecting the thyroid. I eat all my life raw and cook vegetables and it has never made me hypo or have an effect on my thyroid.

However I would avoid soy products for some have blamed soy for causing breast cancer even in teens. They do say fermented soy is ok.

I am a vegetarian and I love my veggies. Hypo - hyper veggies, cooked or raw, does not make a difference to me - I have to have my veggies! Yummm!


----------



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Those vegetables can be eaten cooked. Raw is the issue and then it would have to be tons and tons and tons eaten raw before effecting the thyroid. I eat all my life raw and cook vegetables and it has never made me hypo or have an effect on my thyroid.
> 
> However I would avoid soy products for some have blamed soy for causing breast cancer even in teens. They do say fermented soy is ok.
> 
> I am a vegetarian and I love my veggies. Hypo - hyper veggies, cooked or raw, does not make a difference to me - I have to have my veggies! Yummm!


I did not know this.  Thank you so much! :hugs: I'm glad to hear someone else is having the same trials that I'm encountering. It appears that we can have any meat, but eliminating it slims down of what we can eat. :C

Do you eat gluten?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I eat low glycemic, so that rules gluten. Although, I have no personal issues with gluten.


----------



## kangar00_paw (Aug 26, 2011)

ToeToes said:


> I'm slowly attempting to go vegan (to see what it's like). Are there any other Hashi vegans here? I understand that now I cannot have tofu (soy) and to not eat a lot of vegetables. No gluten. Salt. et c.
> 
> If there are, can you guys suggest me some delicious nummies for me to consume without having to feel like I'm dying? Haha.


Hi ToeToes,

I hope you are happy and enjoying good health.

I was a vegan for over 10 years when I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2008, although I suspect that I might have had it since 2003.

Please be cautious with veganism, (imho) it is not a lifestyle choice that is easy to sustain for the long term without significantly compromising your health if you are also seeking an improvement with hashi's.

I have been researching and experimenting ever since in the hope of reversing the damage that I caused by depletely my body of adequate amounts of protein, iodine & selenium.

I am now free of any hashi symptoms, although I still have a way to go eliminating my antibodies.

Check out the blood type diet, it has worked wonders for me.

Feel free to contact me if you want to ask anything

Cheers


----------

